# Bikes giving you wood



## Andrew_Culture (19 Feb 2013)

By which I mean bikes made of wood. I know they have been discussed on Cycle Chat before but until I found this company I thought they looked a bit silly. These are very nice looking bikes - 
http://www.woodelo.ie/index.php/leaf-speed-overview/

No idea who much they cost, and that's probably the rub, and rubbing wood is a bad idea because of splinters.


----------



## Alex H (19 Feb 2013)

Andrew_Culture said:


> B
> 
> No idea who much they cost, and that's probably the rub,


 
I found a farcebook link from the maker that said "I'm not quite ready to sell bikes yet looking at April launch time suppliers have to sorted but a bike with the setup pictured would be around €4000"


----------



## Andrew_Culture (19 Feb 2013)

Alex H said:


> I found a farcebook link from the maker that said "I'm not ready to sell yet - they'll be launched in April at somewhere around €4000"


 
Back away, not today, disco laydeeee...


----------



## riggsbie (7 Mar 2013)

Looks niiice......but not at that price !


----------



## Gary E (7 Mar 2013)

That is a very sexy bike but I get the impression that if I knew what it cost it wouldn't 'give me wood'


----------



## Paul.G. (25 Mar 2013)

Bikes made out of bamboo, now wood, next thing will be electronic gear changing, where oh where will it all end lol


----------



## ayceejay (25 Mar 2013)

I understand fitting is easy, you buy the large size that comes with a sheet of sandpaper, and there's the rub.


----------



## Mr Haematocrit (25 May 2013)

Look terrible IMHO you can see all the joins in it, and its overpriced, if the material is so good at damping vibrations why a carbon fork?
Design over function imho


----------



## dellzeqq (26 May 2013)

wood could be good - but simply machining ash in the fasion of a Morgan car frame to make shapes isn't clever. If some bright spark came along with an engineered wood solution I'd be interested. I imagine that the chainstays, seatstays, downtube and crossbar would be one ply assembly with lateral bracing. The forks would have to be carbon, though

these people seem to be further along...
http://www.renovobikes.com/r3-road/


----------

